# 2-Stroke Ted with Johnny Carson...funny



## lonewolf57 (Sep 22, 2007)

Classic and _pure_. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLrtiNjd5zg


----------



## olyman (Oct 3, 2007)

there is no other carson--God he was good--just the dryest sense of humor---


----------



## Shipper50 (Oct 20, 2007)

I dont care what you say now that was funny.......:hmm3grin2orange: 


Shipper


----------

